# Themes!



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

Just a wee bit curious as to what everyone's theme is for their train(s). Myself, I have one train that is all Canadian National, and I am working on two more, one that will be all Western Maryland, and one that will be all Burlington Northern.


-J.


----------



## 93firebird (Dec 25, 2011)

I am freelance building my HO scale as the town of Smallville, Kansas. I am combining my love for trains with my love for Superman. I am running KCS locomotives, and rolling stock.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

My little HO setup was built with a 1950's rural tiny town theme.


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

Colorado/Utah express here 1970-present
you start twisting through Rockies and down through desert............somehow you magically appear in Colorado again, lol

my brother lives in Pine Cliff, Colorado (pop. 8 in winter) and the train (up) runs right next to his cabin, just across the South Boulder Creek-----this is my creek run, walking bridge and all. I have been going to Utah for 18 years and there is a D&RGW line to a potash mine, my basis for the Utah section.

nice thread
jason


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Somewhere between Iron Butterfly's "Inagaddadavida" and Alro Guthrie's "The City of New Orleans"...:thumbsup:


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Freelanced Reid City and Evansville Line. Current layout is the Evansville branch with Reid City planned for the future. This is a smaller local line that also serves as a connection between whatever RR I want to run on it. (Currently CSX & some UP, but if it tickles me right - I'll running anything.)


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

One end of the 4X8 center layout is historic Flint, MI. The other end is Flint in the 60's/70's.
The new expansion includes an Amtrak mainline passing thru my hometown of Niles, MI at one end and a huge mountain with the Moffat Tunnel at the other end. Yep, I enjoy living in the past while on the railroad. :laugh: :laugh:
Bob


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

shaygetz said:


> Somewhere between Iron Butterfly's "Inagaddadavida" and Alro Guthrie's "The City of New Orleans"...:thumbsup:




Shay, I believe you're referring to Jethro Tull's "Locomotive Breath".


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

My layout is in modern day but in a sleepy old town. Many of my buildings are carry overs from the 40's and 50's but since they are still good why build new? There are some new structures but they are industrial in nature. My railroad is small and mainly serves the small town and a logging site nearby. I have yet to be able to get any of my engines painted in the SMRY colors so all of the engines my railroad currently uses are leased from NS. The town is situated close enough to both the NS and the BNSF to interchange with each. It is not uncommon on my road to see NS or BNSF equipment. Every now and then there can also be found the odd engine from CSX (and in the future UP but I dont own any HO scale UP engines yet). My railroad is also in negotiations with KCS to interchange with them to improve it's business and lower shipping costs for the businesses of the town of South Massey. (And by negotiations with I mean I am saving money to buy a nice new pretty SD70ACe in KCS heritage paint from MTH!)


Massey


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Reckers said:


> Shay, I believe you're referring to Jethro Tull's "Locomotive Breath".


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:...though there's a little room left for Ozzie's "Crazy Train"

My theme is rather eclectic as I run what I like, primarilly steam of all kinds. My proudest moment came when Model Railroader magazine's Tony Koester warned that a layout like mine would _"leave visitors confused with the picture presented". _I figure if someone is confused by my model trains, they may be just this side of weaving baskets at the funny farm and should stay away from sharp bjects.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

In stark reality, my "theme" is whatever nicely fits into the space and looks cool in my eyes. I've been into this hobby for exactly a year and have been reminded numerous times that it's MY railroad, so anything goes.  
Bob


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

I am building a small setup on a 4x8 (for now) that is 2 up trains and a CN the CN runs on the inner loop and the 2 UP's run on the outside with a twist when its done. The twist is the freight train is gona go into the tunnel and the steam train will come out the other side i have the layout on paper right now but we all know how things change from paper to layout. It should be fun for the kids to see tho!


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

I won a couple of auctions the other day on eBay, making my Burlington Northern train a reality now. Still adding to my Western Maryland train though.

-J.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

My layout is mostly in the 50's but there are some more modern things there too. I got so tired of looking at the gray New York Central engines and the black Pennsylvania engines and all the Santa Fe warbonnet engines I took 'em all and painted them yellow with orange stripes to liven things up a bit. Then I named the whole thing the Bonita Grand Central and havn't looked back since. 
I'm with raleets. If I want to have mountains and tunnels in the Everglades I will. It's my railroad and I can do anything I want with it. Ha! Pete


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Pete,
As an old jock strap once said....."thank you for your support" :laugh: :laugh:
Bob


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

That's funny but I think that would have been said TO the jock strap rather than BY the jock strap. Ha! Pete


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

norgale said:


> That's funny but I think that would have been said TO the jock strap rather than BY the jock strap. Ha! Pete


Pete,
You're so right! That'll teach me to not get cute when I'm half asleep. 
Bob


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHA! Way to go Bob. Pete


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

shaygetz said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:...though there's a little room left for Ozzie's "Crazy Train"
> 
> My theme is rather eclectic as I run what I like, primarilly steam of all kinds. My proudest moment came when Model Railroader magazine's Tony Koester warned that a layout like mine would _"leave visitors confused with the picture presented". _I figure if someone is confused by my model trains, they may be just this side of weaving baskets at the funny farm and should stay away from sharp bjects.


My Layout is a carry over of stuff from many ages, but the time era ranges from the o'l west, to today. Anywho, Shay your right, if your confused by model trains, and don't like all of the following:

(1)Chocolate

(2)Cheese Cake

(3)Chinese Food...

(4) and all the Indiana Jones movies!!!

Then your are on your way to the loonie bin!!! And furthermore, if you don't like the way I'm running my layout... well there's the door! -  -  - :laugh: - --:thumbsup:


----------



## winnbear (Dec 23, 2011)

getting ready to plan mine. Got the bachmann Chattanooga set for Christmas, but not sure I want to do that one. since i live in Ok, want to find something aroud here to model after. The 2 great nephews that live with me just want the train to run, and don't care what it looks like! Haha


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Go for the Muskogee Roads, that's not too hard to model!


----------



## winnbear (Dec 23, 2011)

yeah, since they are only 20 miles away. wonder if I can incorporate the submarine that is there?


----------



## winnbear (Dec 23, 2011)

would that be more switching though?


----------



## winnbear (Dec 23, 2011)

I mean, trying to remember how big the yard in muskogee is and if it entails having a lot of switchers to move rolling around


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

*(1)Chocolate* Any dark chocolate...

*(2)Cheese Cake* The real stuff, not that gelatin based goo plopped onto a graham cracker crust...

*(3)Chinese Food..*. General Zou's chicken, 2 egg rolls and gimme my dang fortune cookies...

(*4) and all the Indiana Jones movies!!!* Haven't seen the last one yet...


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Shay, there's a steam powered train, that Indy boards, when he's dismissed from the university! You've got to see it, it's crazy-good amazing! And now I want moo goo gaipan, and fortune cookies too!!! - :laugh:


----------



## Bucklaew (Oct 7, 2010)

shaygetz said:


> *(1)Chocolate* Any dark chocolate...
> 
> *(2)Cheese Cake* The real stuff, not that gelatin based goo plopped onto a graham cracker crust...
> 
> ...


#2. 3" high with either cherries or strawberries all over it. But since I do not live near NY City, nor Miami I guess I will have to do without.


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

Themes?!?!.....we don't need no stinkin Themes!! 

Eclectic is the only word you'll be able to use on mine! Mostly industry with the big yard as the main feature but the next major module I'll do will be a good sized passenger terminal....long enough track to support 5 or so pullmans.

I do plan a "down-town" module, and several rural scenes...but these are the two I've always wanted to do.


----------

